# VBA Excel: Steuerelement mit Fettschrift



## dignsag (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

 ich suche ein/das Steuerelement mit dem es am einfachsten ist text in Fettschrift wiederzugeben. Weiß jemand welches man da am besten benutzt und wie?

 Edit: Oder Fettschrift in ner msgbox würde auch genügen! Weiß aber nicht wie!

  Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

  Gruß Dignsag


----------



## dignsag (7. September 2005)

Habe etwas gefunden wenn auch etwas umständlich (für meine Zwecke):

 Jedes Steuerelement hat eine Font-Methode wo man die Bold-Eigenschaft auf True setzen kann so ist der gesamte Text des Steuerelements in Fettschrift. Für ein Label sähe das dann so aus:


```
Label1.Font.Bold = True
```


----------

